# Micro worms !!!



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone with experience raising them please respond as I just got some from e-bay and they had instructions but not very clear to me.
Package had two zip lock envelopes one big/w like oatmeal(cooked) and the other smaller had what looks like eggs but tiny so I'm
not sure about that and the directions said sprinkle a "pinch" of yeast on the top of it.
I made one portion of instant oatmeal and put both the one from e-bay and the stuff I made in a container, sprinkled some yeast and some 
of what looked like eggs on top and in three days I see no movement of any kind. Is it too soon or can you let me know what I need to change ?


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

When I received my culture there was very little movement in the jar. I just took some instant oatmeal, wet it down with aquarium water and added a spoonful of the old culture, in about a week you could open the container and see the top "shimmering" where all the little worms were swimming around. Using a flashlight also makes them easier to see. 

Hope that helps some. -Z


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

When I make my micro worm cultures, I take the culture that comes from the other person and add it to my "food mixture" (which is the base of the culture itself and what the worms feed on) along with a pinch of yeast. My "food mixture" is dry baby oatmeal (baby cereal) mixed in declorinated water until it is all nice and moist, I then sprinkle my pinch of yeast on top and then the culture I had received. It normally takes a week or two before you start seeing anything that you might be able to harvest. The culture needs to be able to get light and air,and the warmer the room temp, the quicker the culture will grow(and subsequentially need to be recultured). You will start to see the worms climbing toward the top of the container as well as the top of culture looks like it "shimmers" which is all the worms moving around. Once your culture starts getting liquidy, you should start the process over again in another container. Just take a spoonful of the current culture to start a new one and repeat to have endless supplies of micro worms.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I also use microworms. I got them at a meeting by another member of the association killi fish. It was a magarineschachtel plastic. At home, I distributed the approach on three small plastic boxes, which were placed in a larger one. The worms crawl up the walls and can be wiped off with a brush. If they are less, I wash from a box, fill an instant flakes (3 teaspoons) some milk and a pinch of yeast, than I give a little bit from the old too. On the next day they creep up again. I've been doing over 1 year. It is a very good food for small fish fry, for example Rasbora. I always have a fresh box and 2 old. you just have to watch.
regards


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is how I culture mine. 

I use a small plastic container with a lid. I have a few holes poked in it, very small but plenty in number. I mix instant mashed potatos and baby cereal together with luke warm water. Make it a little runnier than mashed taters you would eat, but not soggy. Then I just add the microworms to the top, place the lid on a leave them be. Within a day or so theres millions of them crawling all over the top and the sides. 

By the way your baggies hold, the one with oatmeal is the mw culture. the other is yeast.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I use instant mash potatos and ZERO yeast. Yeast speeds the process of life and death. Keep multiple cultures as your good friend mold may pay you a visit. 

What ever you use, just put a little dab of micro worms in each corner and a small pile in the center. Always put the micro works on top of the media. Likely your micro worms are working their way out from the center.


----------

